# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمای جامع دیپلم مجدد

## idealist

*سلام دوستان
در زمینه اخذ دیپلم مجدد سه چهار تا تاپیک اینجا هست ، ولی اطلاعاتش برای کسی که تازه میاد تو انجمن یا تازه به فکر دیپلم میفته بصورت پراکنده هست ، تصمیم گرفتم تو این تاپیک کامل توضیحش بدم و چند تا نکته خیلی مهم رو هم بگم :

اولین اقدامی که شما برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد باید انجام بدین اینه که کارنامه ی سه ساله دبیرستان رو بردارین ، برید به اداره آموزش و پرورش منطقه تون ، قسمت آموزش متوسطه و درخواست برگ تطبیق نمره کنید. کپی از مدارک شناسایی به همراه چند تا عکس و 5 یا 10 تومن پول هم باید همراهتون باشه.

بعد از گرفتن برگ تطبیق نمره شما باید برید به یک دبیرستان بزرگسالان دولتی ، تاکید میکنم "بزرگسالان دولتی". مدارس بزرگسالان غیر دولتی یا مدارس راه دور ، حق صدور مدرک مجدد رو ندارن. پس اطمینان حاصل کنید مدرسه ای که شما میرین بزرگسالان دولتی باشه (میتونید از اموزش پروربپرسین کدوم مدرسه بزرگسالان دولتی هست ، ضمنا معمولن تو شهرهای کوچیک بزرگسالان دولتی وجود نداره)

چند نکته خیلی ضروری :

1- مدرسه بزرگسالان یا اداره آموزش و پرورش حق نداره شما رو اجبار کنه که درسی رو تطبیق بزنید یا امتحان بزنید. اختیار اینکه شما درسی رو تطبیق بزنید یا امتحان بدین با خود شماست.

2- مدرسه بزرگسالان یا اداره اموزش و پرورش حق نداره برای شما سقف واحد تعیین کنه. طبق ایین نامه آموزشی ، دیپلم مجدد هیچ سقفی برای انتخاب واحد در هیچ ترمی نداره ، برای سایر دانش آموزان سقف انتخاب واحد در خرداد ماه و دی ماه 17 واحد ، و در شهریور ماه 8 واحد هست ، اما داوطلبان اخذ دیپلم مجدد هیچگونه محدودیتی در این زمینه ندارن (تو کتاب آیین نامه قسمتی که در مورد سقف انتخاب واحد توضیح داده ، تبصره ای ذکر شده که داوطلبان دیپلم مجدد از سقف انتخاب واحد معاف هستن)

3- کد دانش آموزی شما در دیپلم فعلی شما (معمولا)* 9 رقمی هست اما در دیپلم دوم کد دانش آموزش شما 10 رقمی میشه. برای این کار کافیه رقم اول کد دانش آموزی خودتون رو حذف کنید و به جاش عدد 60 رو وارد کنید. برای مثال کسی که سه رقم اول کد دانش آموزیش در دیپلم فعلی 176 هست ، کد دانش آموزیش در دیپلم دوم میشه 6076 و در دیپلم سوم میشه 6176
(**کسانی که شناسنامه المثنی دارن احتمالن همین الانم کد دانش آموزیشون 10 رقمی هست**)

در صورتی که دیدین مدرسه هر کدوم از مواردی که گفتم رو نقض میکنه ، تماس بگیرین با مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش و مسئله رو براش توضیح بدین ، ضمنا میتونید برای مدرسه استدلال کنید که دوستای من تو شهرای دیگه بدون هیچ مشکلی ثبت نام کردن. شماره کارشناسان مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش هم تو سایتش هست (گوگل کنین)*

----------


## khaan

تاپیک خیلی خوب و مفیدیه.
ولی حیف که بسیاری از اداره های آموزش پرورش از قوانین اطلاع ندارن یا دلشو نمیخواد آئین نامه ها رو اجرا کنن.
الانخیلی از ادارهها نمیدونن که داوطلب ازاد برخلاف بزرگسال میتونه همه واحدا رو برداره

----------

